# Raised Feather Board



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I needed a raised feather board to safely saw into the bottom of a hand plane I am making. I removed the miter slot thingy's from the bottom of the HF feather boards, then attached them to a strip of 3/4" plywood. I drilled pilot holes into the strip and installed four #12-24 x 2" hanger bolts to easily attach and adjust with wing nuts. This would also work on a router table. Easy and Cheap! Works Great!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

One of the reasons I like this forum is because of the ideas that other members come up with.

Now, can someone please think of something for me to invent?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> One of the reasons I like this forum is because of the ideas that other members come up with.
> 
> Now, can someone please think of something for me to invent?


lead to gold formula...


----------



## 163481 (Jul 8, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> lead to gold formula...


Newton did that in the 18th century. Oh wait a minute...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Isn't it funny how something like this can prevent kick back, and keep a grown man from crying like a baby?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Great idea. Solves the problem I had the other day, and still have. HF here I come.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

sfchuck said:


> Newton did that in the 18th century. Oh wait a minute...


But, but, the Academy of Sciences refused to publish his work after his death. So, you can't prove anything, so there! Besides, everyone knows that Newton was a witch and a disciple of the Devil, just ask the Church.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Stick486 said:


> lead to gold formula...


remove 3 protons and 6 or 7 neutrons per atom. Use the extra electrons to power the process


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I needed a raised feather board to safely saw into the bottom of a hand plane I am making. I removed the miter slot thingy's from the bottom of the HF feather boards, then attached them to a strip of 3/4" plywood. I drilled pilot holes into the strip and installed four #12-24 x 2" hanger bolts to easily attach and adjust with wing nuts. This would also work on a router table. Easy and Cheap! Works Great!


Excellent idea, put into practice! How many RF members will copy it? I know I will make something very similar.
Great thanks


----------

